# Woods-N-Water (Imlay City)



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The Woods-N-Water weekend is Sept. 7-9 in Imlay City. When this was last discussed, several members wanted to be able to meet and not miss any of the dog training seminars. Looking at the schedule, Saturday at 11:00 am looks like a good time. The Imlay City Lions Club have given us the OK to meet in their food stand. This is located just about in the middle of all the action. How about if we meet in front of the pie-bald deer hide----should be easy to spot. I would encourage anyone to look at the schedule of events in the Woods-N-Water magazine and if there is a better time for us to meet, then let's change the meeting time. For anyone one coming Fri. or Sun. or Sat. afternoon, you are invited to meet at the Lions Den also. Post a time here and maybe a few other members can connect with you. Hope to meet you then...
L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

See you at the Lions Den Trout. Maybe I should've mentioned in my 1st post that I don't foresee people spending much time in the restaurant. My guess is that people will want to get outside and see what is happening at the seminars or booths. I hope that we can get a small group together for a few minutes of conversation.
L & O


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

As of right now I should be able to make it,Its pretty close to where I live.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

One more person and we can play a quick game of euchre before heading out to check out all of the lastest toys.
L & O


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Can one of you tell me where in Imlay City this is? I've been to Imlay City (Vlasic Pickle is one of my customers). I'll need basic directions from the freeway. Can't say for sure if I can make the 3-1/2 hr drive because of work, but I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The fairgrounds are about a mile north of the 69 xway on M-53(VanDyk). Turn west by the Ford dealer onto Borland Rd. to get to an entrance gate. Anyone else going to make it ?
L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Just bringing it back up to the top of the list.


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Son's first soccer game on Sat., so it looks like Sunday for me. Do they have an online schedule?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

No website listed on the flyer that I have. The hours Sunday are 9-5. Good quote from Audubon.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
I headed right to the piebald deer hide when I arrived on Sat. (about 10:20 a.m.) but only staff was inside. Did a few quick stops in the immediate area and checked back at 10:50. Ditto 10:55, and every 5 to 8 min. after, but I never saw anyone anywhere near the piebald. Funny, with all the exhibitors, products, demonstrations, seminars, etc., the thing I was REALLY looking forward to was meeting some of you out there. That kind of put a damper on things for me . Still a great show as always, but I really missed the opportunity of putting faces to names...
Maybe M.S. should have a presence of some kind there next year....?
Les


----------

